
The data scientist behind the Cambridge Analytica scandal fires back at Facebook - ayi
https://mashable.com/2018/04/23/facebook-aleksandr-kogan-fights-back-cambridge-analytica/
======
mhkool
Zuck? no, better call him Suck!

